# 4 semester requirement for Germany Internship visa



## UndefinedVoid (Jun 23, 2016)

I am really confused about this.

Required documents for visa say: 

> Consent letter from “Bundesagentur für Arbeit” (Federal Employment Agency / ZAV), if applicable 

And many sites including ZAV site says:

> Students who, at the time of the internship, are enrolled at a foreign university or college and who have completed at least 4 semesters of studies (i.e. are in their third year)

I tried reaching AIESEC Germany regarding this. They said they have not heard of any such rule.

So what is the real rule? Do I have to be in at least 5th semester or I will be fine?


----------

